# Goby Cichlid with big belly



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got a Jeweled Goby Cichlid (Tanganicodus irsacae) that I've had for a few months now. Probably since around early January or so. He's had a big belly for a while. I thought maybe that was just the way they were, until I looked up pictures of other Tanganicodus irsacae and realized there was something wrong. His belly is big. I mean BIG. Balloon shaped, and kind of juts out of his body. I feed him mainly New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula, with the occasional blanched veggies. There's plenty of algae in the tank, though I don't know if he eats any of that. I'm just worried that this could potentially kill my fish if his belly size doesn't shrink. 

Any suggestions?

Attached is a picture of his belly.

EDIT: He's still extremely active. He swims fine, though has trouble balancing on his mass of a belly. He eats regularly, and his behavior hasn't altered at all. I just worry for his health.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Are you sure it's a male? Could it possibly be an eggbound female?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks like an alien is about to burst out of his belly. Seriously though, it may be cancer, I can't think of anything else that would account for the fish looking like that but acting normally otherwise.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

BV77 said:


> Are you sure it's a male? Could it possibly be an eggbound female?


I'm not totally sure it's a male, but I'm almost 100% certain that they're mouthbrooders and also that's the only fish of that species in the tank. 

I thought maybe it was Dropsy, but none of his scales are flared out, and he's still acting fine. He's breathing slightly heavier than normal, but other than that he's still his playful, active, goofy self. I'll start blanching peas and putting them in there to help with digestion just in case.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I have never seen anything like that in a fish. My Dad had a hound that got cancer and its belly ballooned up just like that. The dog ended up being put down because it was miserable shortly after it got the growth and stopped eating. If the fish is eating and having bowel movement, keep letting it do its thing. Best of luck


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

And miraculously, he's back to normal size. I have no idea how. I don't know what it was. I went out for the weekend and came home to find him looking fine.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Superfly724 said:


> And miraculously, he's back to normal size. I have no idea how. I don't know what it was. I went out for the weekend and came home to find him looking fine.


SUPER POO! Glad to see he's better


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

There's probably eggs somewhere. Or they got eaten...looks like " he " was prego.


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree, prego fishy..."he" might very well be a she...if there are no males in the tank to fertilize the eggs then they were probably eaten in either case...


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

it probably just took a dump of epic proportions


----------



## rjrstrang (Jul 16, 2011)

i would have to say preggo search your tank over thoroghly if they havnt been eatin


----------

